# Help TRANE XE-80 furnace



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

No, it does not matter at all. It's just making and breaking. There is no "line" and "load" per se.


----------



## squeed (Sep 30, 2006)

Are you sure ? It looks like the wiring diagram shows that there is a difference between the two terminals.

I've scanned the wiring diagram below. Look at the bottom to see the reverse flow switch. You can clearly see that it is marked 3 and 5 and each goes to a different place. Also the switch it self looks like it has some sort of polarity.

Again, my switch only has a 1 and a 3 on it, there is no marking of a 5.


http://suprfile.com/get.php?id=3mv4x7v
http://suprfile.com/get.php?id=3mv4x7v


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

squeed said:


> Are you sure ?


What a slap in the face...

Do you know how much money I charge to repair furnaces? I told you your answer for free. Jeeze...

That is an ordinary break on temperature rise thermostatic switch. It has no polarity of any sort.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How many volts are going to the switch and how many volts are coming out of the switch after it is open?


----------



## squeed (Sep 30, 2006)

mdshunk, No slap intended. I just wanted to make sure, it took 3 weeks to get this switch and I don't want to blow it out, especially since it is getting cold and I need to install it to use the heat.

Regarding redline's question. On the package it says this.

"Switch; Reverse Flow, Open 140F, Close 130F, 3/4 In., 120/240V"

So I think the answer is 120 in 240 out ?

-S


----------



## Double A (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

Double A said:


>


I know, DoubleA. Sometimes I ask myself, "Why bother?".


----------



## squeed (Sep 30, 2006)

Guys, I belong to a lot of forums and you never know who knows what they are talking about and who is just blowing hot air. As you can see from the number of my posts here, I'm new to this forum. 

I didn't know that there were professionals who frequent this board to give advice. For a layman who doesn't know anything about HVAC, looking at a bunch of wires hooked into something that makes fire in your house is concerning. So I don't think that you can blame a guy for just wanting to be sure.

-S


----------



## coolmen (Apr 11, 2006)

squeed ,you got the answer to the question many moons ago. for free.if you continue to ask the question then it seems to me you have no clue as to what you are doing. call a pro befor you get hurt.winters coming.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

squeed said:


> Guys, I belong to a lot of forums and you never know who knows what they are talking about and who is just blowing hot air. As you can see from the number of my posts here, I'm new to this forum.
> 
> I didn't know that there were professionals who frequent this board to give advice. For a layman who doesn't know anything about HVAC, looking at a bunch of wires hooked into something that makes fire in your house is concerning. So I don't think that you can blame a guy for just wanting to be sure.
> 
> -S


Your ok don't worry about. MD doesn't like anyone insulting his intelligence on this forum :laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## Dez (Oct 9, 2006)

squeed said:


> Guys, I belong to a lot of forums and you never know who knows what they are talking about and who is just blowing hot air. As you can see from the number of my posts here, I'm new to this forum.
> 
> I didn't know that there were professionals who frequent this board to give advice. For a layman who doesn't know anything about HVAC, looking at a bunch of wires hooked into something that makes fire in your house is concerning. So I don't think that you can blame a guy for just wanting to be sure.
> 
> -S


im new here too and also on other forums, you're right, cant tell a pro from a hole in the wall on these boards. Get as many opinions as possible, just remember, opinions are like a$$h***s, everyone has one. That guy should ask himself, yeah, why bother? and just go back to cleaning toliets at the rest stop on the highway.
Keep at it.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

Dez said:


> im new here too and also on other forums, you're right, cant tell a pro from a hole in the wall on these boards. Get as many opinions as possible, just remember, opinions are like a$$h***s, everyone has one. That guy should ask himself, yeah, why bother? and just go back to cleaning toliets at the rest stop on the highway.
> Keep at it.


Hey, a guy signs up to type that especially for me as his first post. Both a profane comment and a disparaging remark all within a couple of sentences. I feel honored in some strange way. The fact remains that the man has his answer. (How'd you know that I clean toilets at highway rest stops?)


----------



## KEN.HORN (Feb 15, 2009)

*Reverse flow switch*

What is the purpose of the reverse flow switch? How does it operate?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Shuts down the burners if the blower fails or the control boards fails to bring the blower on, and enough is flowing backwards/reversed flowing, to keep the main limit from tripping.


----------

